# Where do Canadian Expats live in the Philippines?



## nosredna (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm a newbie here, so please be patient with me, lol. I am a Canadian approaching retirement. My girlfriend is from the Philippines, living just outside Manila. I've visited her twice, and she has visited me in Canada twice. I'm going back in April and we are planning a short trip to Palawan. In previous trips I've visited Baguio and Tagaytay.

I'm considering retiring in the Philippines and wondering where other Canadians have settled and what advice or recommendations you might have.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

*Recommendations*



nosredna said:


> I'm a newbie here, so please be patient with me, lol. I am a Canadian approaching retirement. My girlfriend is from the Philippines, living just outside Manila. I've visited her twice, and she has visited me in Canada twice. I'm going back in April and we are planning a short trip to Palawan. In previous trips I've visited Baguio and Tagaytay. I'm considering retiring in the Philippines and wondering where other Canadians have settled and what advice or recommendations you might have. Thanks in advance.


Welcome nosredna, I can't offer you any advice on where the majority of Canadians have settled but I'll get the ball rolling with these suggestions:

Spend as much time as possible going through this forum. In the search box, type in places and subjects that are of interest to you and read, read, read.
Before you decide on settling down anywhere, spend at least 2-3 months just travelling around the Philippines, focusing on those areas that you think could be right for you. The low cost of domestic flights and hotels is one of the big plus' about being here. Take advantage of it to explore the Philippines.
If the number of posts relating to expats having trouble with in-laws is anything to go by, setting up home far away from your girlfriend's family sounds essential as opposed to just a consideration.
Rent before you buy. This will give you time to see if the place is right for you. If you do end up buying, beware of all the pitfalls.
Don't try to make the Philippines a little Canada of your own but try to 'go with the flow'.
Part of the fun of being here is that it's different from where we came from.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Retirement*

Welcome to the forum and the Philippines.
Before deciding on making a move here be sure to check with your countries retirement policies. Canada will withhold I think aprox 25% of your social security when you live anywhere outside of Canada. If social will be your only income you'll have to live on a shoestring budget. 


Jet Lag


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I know of a couple Canucks living in the Subic Freeport. 

Depending on your budget and needs should drive where you live. I agree with Mabrouk, rent before buy. Check out the different islands and see what you like and don't like. Also, do not settle on your gf's hometown as you will most likely have issues with family or extended family. Try to buffer yourself from that at all costs.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

nosredna said:


> I'm considering retiring in the Philippines and wondering where other Canadians have settled and what advice or recommendations you might have.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I think you will find that like many other nationalities living in "one place", most Canadians live in Angeles City and consist of Permanent Residents and seasonal types like truck drivers, landscape owners, etc. La Union beach towns has many Canadians as well.


----------



## nosredna (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks for all the feedback. I definitely plan to rent first and check out different areas. I've heard/read some good things about Cebu. Does anyone know of any other spots you recommend I check out?

Thanks again.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

My daughter in-law married a Canadian man but he's still working in Canada, he does come here on vacations, we live near Los Banos Laguna and I ran into another Canadian man that comes here frequently, he's also still younger but has a wife and kids in our Municipality. 

I feel that there's no one spot and expats basically either live near the home of the In-laws (various islands) or far away and on Luzon. Many expats live in Angeles City because of the clubs and many business there but I don't feel that the girls are actually from Angeles but are implants from some of the poorest Islands south of Luzon, Angeles makes it easy on expats but it can very costly spot because it's a huge tourist trap.

I've talked with several expats that live further out and after a couple years they get tired of the lack of items and variety and any major Immigrant issue, they have to travel to the main Philippine Bureau of Immigration office in Manila to get this done, trouble is that the PBI isn't a one day action, you'll have to come back to pick up your immigrant cards or renewal cards every 5 years.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

There are quite a few Canadians in Cebu. I know of a couple from Eastern Canada and a few from Alberta/BC.


----------



## CodyDeegan (Jul 21, 2015)

I think most canadian expats reside in Cebu or in Davao.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

We have a few Canadians here in Iloilo along with Americans, British, Belgian, German, Swiss, Aussies & Poles. Probably more that I haven't met yet, not a great number of any one kind though.

Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> We have a few Canadians here in Iloilo along with Americans, British, Belgian, German, Swiss, Aussies & Poles. Probably more that I haven't met yet, not a great number of any one kind though.
> 
> Fred


From what I've seen in all my years here in the islands is that foreign citizens of most every country imaginable live all over the Philippines. That would be with the exception of the Koreans. The Koreans actually have a Korea town (a most unwelcoming and dangerous place) located at the edge of Balibago, Angeles City and still others in smaller numbers in the Subic area.

On another note, you'll find that for whatever reason, most foreign nationals including Canadians are unfriendly to the point of being rude when you see them out in public at malls etc. Never could figure out why but that's just the way it is. Perhaps it is a certain personality type that mostly move here to live :confused2:
But I guess that fodder for yet another thread..


Jet Lag


----------



## CodyDeegan (Jul 21, 2015)

I think there already Canadians residing also in the Batangas and Laguna area.


----------



## whipster_99 (Feb 12, 2016)

Some nationalities seem to cluster in particular places more than others. For example in Cebu province, there is a lot of Norwegians in Toledo and a lot of Germans, in Alcoy. They are the #1 kano foreigners in those places. But I haven't observed similar clusters of Canadians anywhere. There's quite a few - they are the #3 international arrival nationality after the US and Australia - but they seem to be dotted about all over.


----------

